# plenum size?



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

how much dif dose plenum size make?
pic for kix


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: plenum size? (2.0t mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0t mk2* »_how much dif dose plenum size make?



it makes all the difference in the worl in throttle responce. and overall flow. which is directly related to how much power you will make.


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: plenum size? (Amsterdam087)*

so is bigger better and what if the plenum is the same size as the TB openinng?


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: plenum size? (2.0t mk2)*

bump


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: plenum size? (2.0t mk2)*

nothing


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: plenum size? (2.0t mk2)*

plenum volume should be 1.8 to 2x the size of your displacement


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: plenum size? (Amsterdam087)*

how can i measure that?


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: plenum size? (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_plenum volume should be 1.8 to 2x the size of your displacement

Que? Is that so?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: plenum size? (2.0t mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0t mk2* »_how can i measure that?

An easy, simple way is to stand on a scale with the plenum in hand and write down your weight. Fill the plenum with water and remeasure. Take the weight difference in pounds and multiply it by ~0.455, that will be the approximate plenum volume in Liters.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: plenum size? (leebro61)*

nice scales


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: plenum size? (EL DRIFTO)*

ok ill try it


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: plenum size? (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_plenum volume should be 1.8 to 2x the size of your displacement


So on a 2.0 the intake should be about 3.6 - 4.0 in volume. if thats so then my intake would be about the size of a gallin juge and a vr6 would be a 50gallon drum well not quite but big none the less.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: plenum size? (2.0t mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0t mk2* »_

So on a 2.0 the intake should be about 3.6 - 4.0 in volume. if thats so then my intake would be about the size of a gallin juge and a vr6 would be a 50gallon drum well not quite but big none the less.









you are totally misunderstanding what im saying.
you are wrong.
an intake plenum should larger than dissplacment.

look it up...try searching...


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: plenum size? (Amsterdam087)*

http://www.team-integra.net/se...D=471


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Did you make that?
It looks like the on on SalsaGTI's 2.0T, AEG mani shortened and welded to the lower runners.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: plenum size? (leebro61)*

ok that's over done.......
why not fill it with water and then empty it into a measuring vessel like a measuring/mixing bowl....and forget the crazy math?
So about 4 liters
and its just like mine...only painted
and the throttle body is on the other side



_Modified by Salsa GTI at 12:43 AM 1-14-2010_


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: plenum size? (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_ok that's over done.......
why not fill it with water and then empty it into a measuring vessel like a measuring/mixing bowl....and forget the crazy math?
So about 4 liters
and its just like mine...only painted
and the throttle body is on the other side

_Modified by Salsa GTI at 12:43 AM 1-14-2010_

Multiplying by 0.45 is crazy math? How do you feel about linear algebra?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: plenum size? (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
Multiplying by 0.45 is crazy math? How do you feel about linear algebra?









It does not apply to anything in my life..so i have no feelings about it at all


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: plenum size? (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
An easy, simple way is to stand on a scale with the plenum in hand and write down your weight. Fill the plenum with water and remeasure. Take the weight difference in pounds and multiply it by ~0.455, that will be the approximate plenum volume in Liters.

could you have done it any harder??? lol


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: plenum size? (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
could you have done it any harder??? lol









Yes, I actually sketched the manifold in CAD and had the program tell me the volume








I'm wondering if I'm not explaining myself well. Hold plenum, stand on scale. Fill plenum with water, back on scale. You weigh 8 more pounds, so your plenum volume is ~3.6L. By far the most difficult part of the process is filling the damn thing with water... Anyway, the largest measuring cup I have in the house would have to be filled about 10 times to empty a plenum and I'd spill at least a liter trying to do it


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: plenum size? (leebro61)*

ok mocking up the new short runner will post up pic soon thanks guys


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: plenum size? (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_plenum volume should be 1.8 to 2x the size of your displacement

Are there any results out there that supports going larger than the 1.5 x displacement rule of thumb?
The 1.8 - 2 x would be producing some pretty big plenums.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: plenum size? (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
Are there any results out there that supports going larger than the 1.5 x displacement rule of thumb?
The 1.8 - 2 x would be producing some pretty big plenums.

x2, I have turbo books and they recc plenum vol of 40-70% motor displacement and a runner vol of (motor disp)/(#cyl). Other than tappered runners no other real insight is given regarding design shape of the manifold.
In contrast I always read 150-200% plenum vol and short as possible runners on the these forums


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: plenum size? (undercoverdubber)*

cool


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: plenum size? (2.0t mk2)*

well i got the new short runner back and the vol is only 80% but im going to use it anyways it held 1.6L of water


----------

